# Installer un disque SSD dans les derniers imac 27 pouces



## Olivier.w (16 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un peut me dire comment installer un disque SSD dans les derniers imac 27 pouces qui ont été commander sans SSD.


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir, 

il y a eu plusieurs discussion sur ce sujet, voici un tuto : http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/tuto-changer-son-superdrive-pour-un-ssd-522522.html

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## adrien95 (17 Janvier 2011)

Salut ce n est pas compliquer ; je l ai fait , il te faut commander des supports pour le monter et c nickel ;
T en aura pour 20 minutes pour monter tout ça .


----------



## anneee (17 Janvier 2011)

adrien95 a dit:


> Salut ce n est pas compliquer ; je l ai fait , il te faut commander des supports pour le monter et c nickel ;
> T en aura pour 20 minutes pour monter tout ça .



Attention quand même à la garantie...


----------



## chafpa (17 Janvier 2011)

anneee a dit:


> Attention quand même à la garantie...


Oui mais si panne il y a, on fait marche arrière avant de l'envoyer en réparation ...... si la transformation ne laisse pas de trace bien sûr


----------



## adrien95 (17 Janvier 2011)

Nan ça laisse aucune traces ; pour la garantie aucun problème; juste a remonter le disque d' origine et c régler ;
Les supports correspondent a l emplacement du disque dur 3.5 ;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

adrien95 a dit:


> Nan ça laisse aucune traces ; pour la garantie aucun problème; juste a remonter le disque d' origine et c régler ;
> Les supports correspondent a l emplacement du disque dur 3.5 ;



Un bricolage fait Maison, même réussi hors SAV ou Premium Resseller fait tomber la garantie


----------



## adrien95 (17 Janvier 2011)

Il y a aucun bricolage ; tu supprime le hdd d' origine et tu met les Ssd; c est un remplacement


----------



## Luxless (17 Janvier 2011)

Je crois que par bricolage  Chailleran entend le fait d'ouvrir ta machine toi même au lieu qu'elle soit ouverte dans les locaux apple et non le fait de changer le disque...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

adrien95 a dit:


> Il y a aucun bricolage ; tu supprime le hdd d' origine et tu met les Ssd; c est un remplacement



Le seul fait est que si ton intervention se déroule mal, et que le SAV voit une trace de tournevis ou autre du genre, ta garantie est out. On laisse toujours une trace, surtout avec un iMac

Je ne parle pas du changement de disque fait


----------



## adrien95 (17 Janvier 2011)

pour info j ai eu une intervention sur site et le technicien ma dit que ça ne posais aucun soucis;
il ma bien expliquer la procédure de démontage et sur le net juste avant de me lancer j ai regarder un tuto en video sur le site de LOKAN;
A savoir que ni Apple ni un réparateur agréer ni le GenuisBar voulais l'installer car d'après eux la solution hdd et ssd sont disponible que a l assemblage.
il y a aucune trace ou rayure dans mon Imac je suis très méticuleux avec mon matos


----------



## AZTT (20 Janvier 2011)

en fait tu remplaces le Disque dur 1To d'origine par un SSD c'est ça..?
quelle taille? quel prix?
concrètement le passage en SSD se ressent-il énormément ou sensiblement...?


----------



## anneee (20 Janvier 2011)

AZTT a dit:


> en fait tu remplaces le Disque dur 1To d'origine par un SSD c'est ça..?
> quelle taille? quel prix?
> concrètement le passage en SSD se ressent-il énormément ou sensiblement...?



J'en ai installé un dans un mbp et la réactivité est vraiment impressionnante:

- démarrage de la machine beaucoup plus rapide

- lancement des applications quasi instantané

Néanmoins le prix du GO reste très élevé, et à mon avis ne peut être envisageable que sur sur une deuxième machine portable.


----------



## adrien95 (20 Janvier 2011)

@ aztt oui c est bien ca, j'ai remplacer le hdd par le ssd;
j ai opter pour un 120 giga  que j ai eu a 180euro
pour la  reactivité ca se resent , allumage quazi instantané de l imac et des applications
a savoir aussi que j ai 14 giga de ram


----------



## Hedy69 (22 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Avant de me lancer j ai effectué pas mal de recherches sans trop de succès.
L installation d' un ssd en plus du hdd d' origine est tout a fait possible en centre de service Apple.
L intervention n est pas donnée et je penses que le prix doit varier en fontion des centres.
Pour ma part l installation m a été facturée 175euro (disque fourni par mes soins).
Le centre a été obligé de commander auprès d' Apple un kit de montage pour installer le ssd en   
Plus du hdd de l'imac i5 2.8 ghz ( le kit comprend rails, connecteur Sata et connecteur sonde température ssd...)

Le prix est élevé mais je ne voulais pas m encombrer avec un disque externe de plus !!!! 
De plus la garantie est conservée...


----------



## chafpa (22 Février 2011)

Hedy69 a dit:


> l installation m a été facturée 175euro (disque fourni par mes soins).


 Bigre et ce prix contenait-il leurs fournitures ?


----------



## theikid (23 Février 2011)

Salut tout le monde, je serais très intéressé pour installer un ssd dans mon imac 27" qui date d'il y a 1 mois. J'avais les sous pour le ssd apple mais on m'a conseillé de mettre plutot du ocz. J'ai vu plein de tuto sur le net mais je n'ai pas envie de remplacer le dd de 1to et de virer le superdrive. Y a t'il un centre sur paris qui prendrais en charge l'installation d'un ssd ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Hedy69 (23 Février 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Bigre et ce prix contenait-il leurs fournitures ?



Oui c vrai que c est cher mais d' un cote c est beaucoup plus pratique que de remplacer son superdrive (coût du boitier et achat d' un lecteur externe !)

Le prix comprend effectivement les fournitures ( 70 euros HT pour tous les câbles, sonde et rails + 70 euros HT pour 1H de MO)

Quand on fait les comptes au final Ca reste un petit peu moins cher que l option d' Apple et au moins on peux choisir son SSD pour de meilleurs performances !!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h22 ----------




theikid a dit:


> Salut tout le monde, je serais très intéressé pour installer un ssd dans mon imac 27" qui date d'il y a 1 mois. J'avais les sous pour le ssd apple mais on m'a conseillé de mettre plutot du ocz. J'ai vu plein de tuto sur le net mais je n'ai pas envie de remplacer le dd de 1to et de virer le superdrive. Y a t'il un centre sur paris qui prendrais en charge l'installation d'un ssd ? Merci d'avance



Sur le site d' Apple tu as la liste des centres dans ta région.
 je ne sais pas si tous le feront mais pour l avoir fait installer sur Lyon... C faisable.

Le centre n a immobilisé mon iMac que 48 h juste le temps de recevoir le kit d' installation de chez Apple.c


----------



## theikid (23 Février 2011)

Hedy69 a dit:


> Oui c vrai que c est cher mais d' un cote c est beaucoup plus pratique que de remplacer son superdrive (coût du boitier et achat d' un lecteur externe !)
> 
> Le prix comprend effectivement les fournitures ( 70 euros HT pour tous les câbles, sonde et rails + 70 euros HT pour 1H de MO)
> 
> ...



je voulais eviter de devoir en appeller plusieurs au cas ou certains refuserait ah ah. Tu as mis quoi comme dd dedans?

je voudrais un ssd pour le système t les programme (surtout la creative suite d'adobe).

Merci en tous les cas.


----------



## adrien95 (23 Février 2011)

70e les rail moi je l ai ai payer 3 euro mais apres 17 euro de port


----------



## theikid (23 Février 2011)

adrien95 a dit:


> 70e les rail moi je l ai ai payer 3 euro mais apres 17 euro de port



tu as fait la modif toi même? C'est simple à faire? (au pire je remplace le 1 to par un ssd et je fou le 1 to dans un boitier externe en firewire..)


----------



## adrien95 (23 Février 2011)

oui je l ai fait moi meme; l quelque vis a enlever seulement et de la minutie pour debrancher les 4 connecteurs
tout a l heure j ai remis mon hdd car apple va passer pour changer mon lecteur cd dvd qui raye et lit mes mes supports
j ai un boitier firewire 800 c nikel


----------



## chafpa (23 Février 2011)

Hedy69 a dit:


> Le prix comprend effectivement les fournitures ( *70 euros HT* pour tous les câbles, sonde et rails )


Là, c'est salé quand même :rose:


----------



## Cyrus137 (23 Février 2011)

une question,  juste a titre d'info.

pourquoi "Remplacer" le superdrive par le SSD sur les "dernier" imac (2010)

alors qu'il semblerai qu'il y ai plus de place dans les mid2010 que dans les late2009, 
et de ce fait le HD, le SSD et le Superdrive pourrai cohabité...

sur l'apple store lors d'une config, HD + SSD , le super drive reste....


merci d'éclairer ma lanterne.


----------



## adrien95 (23 Février 2011)

Perso je ne n'ai pa trouver le support pour cette option; j ai préféré l enlever comme ça baisse des températures et j ai préférer l utiliser en externe le 1000giga


----------



## laf (23 Février 2011)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> une question,  juste a titre d'info.
> 
> pourquoi "Remplacer" le superdrive par le SSD sur les "dernier" imac (2010)
> 
> ...



Si tu mets le SSD à la place du superdrive, il suffit d'acheter un optibay et de le remonter en lieu et place du superdrive. Si tu veux mettre un SSD à la place prévue par Apple, ironiquement, il faut démonter la CM et acheter des câbles pour créer une nouvelle sortie SATA.

Perso, je suis prêt à la solution 1 mais pas à la 2. Et je pense ne pas être tout seul dans ce cas.

Et je suis pas prêt à filer 175&#8364; pour ça!


----------



## chafpa (23 Février 2011)

laf a dit:


> Et je suis pas prêt à filer 175 pour ça!


Euh ...... sans compter le prix du SSD 

OK, je sors :rose:


----------



## Cyrus137 (24 Février 2011)

merci de vos éclaircissements


----------



## Hedy69 (25 Février 2011)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse je met la liste des pièces comprises dans le kit de fixation et installation du SSD (en gardant le HDD SATA d origine)

REF                 Designation

922-9531        Cable,AC/DC Power SATA SSD          (19 $)
922-9538        Cable, SSD HDD Data                       (19 $)
922-9485        Pressure Wall, Optical/SSD/MXM       (19 $)
922-9628        Cable, Jumper, HDD Temp Sensor     (19 $)

Soit 76 $ de fournitures Hors Frais de port (environ 40$)

Pour ceux qui veulent se lancer et installer par eux même le ssd vous pouvez commander les articles sur applecomponents.com
Je precise que pour le montage il y a la carte mère a démonter pour accéder au connecteur SATA... 
Pour les imac encore sous garantie je pense que vu le travail et l'économie final réalisée, qu'il est préférable de s'adresser a un centre apple afin de garantir l'installation !

Il est vrai qu au final 175 euros ça reste cher ! d'autant plus que je ne trouve pas que le SSD soit une véritable révolution même si l'i5 est plus réactif.
J'aurais été d autant plus décu si je n'avais pas pu conserver mon HDD en interne ou été obligé de me priver de mon superdrive...


----------



## Hesp (25 Février 2011)

Hello tout le monde : 

1 questions à l'ordre du jour :

1) La connexion qui relie le superDrive à l'ordi: Est-ce du sata 1 ou 2 ?


----------



## laf (26 Février 2011)

Vitesse de liaison : 3 Gb
Vitesse de liaison négociée : 1,5 Gb


----------



## Hesp (28 Février 2011)

Vitesse de liaison à 3 gb/ = Sata 2. Je comprends juste pas la liaison négociée, celle par le superdrive ? = sata1. Ca serait absurde, ça voudrait dire qu'ils ont mis un périf peu performant sur une connectique qui supporte mieux.


----------



## PtitNooby (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjour a tous,


Habitant sur Lyon et souhaitant installé un SSD dans mon imac 27, je me permets de poster un petit message ici à l'attention de Hedy69.

Est-il possible d'avoir les coordonnées de la boutique qui a réalisé l'installation de ton SSD s'il te plait ?

D'avance un grand merci


Un switcher convaincu !


----------



## laf (1 Mars 2011)

Hesp a dit:


> Vitesse de liaison à 3 gb/ = Sata 2. Je comprends juste pas la liaison négociée, celle par le superdrive ? = sata1. Ca serait absurde, ça voudrait dire qu'ils ont mis un périf peu performant sur une connectique qui supporte mieux.



Je pense que c'est bien ça. Sans doute parce qu'un superdrive, quelle que soit la vitesse de transfert, c'est tellement lent que ça ne change rien. Enfin, c'est une supposition.


----------



## Hesp (1 Mars 2011)

laf a dit:


> Je pense que c'est bien ça. Sans doute parce qu'un superdrive, quelle que soit la vitesse de transfert, c'est tellement lent que ça ne change rien. Enfin, c'est une supposition.




Alors selon info c'est bien du Sata 2 : ICI . Donc aucun soucis, en théorie.

Ca traite aussi des problèmes de ventilos.


----------



## vaiko666 (1 Mars 2011)

Super intéressant si les centres de support acceptent l'upgrade... Ca mériterait même un topic dédié 

Petite question s'agissant du SSD pour Hedy69 : Le SSD utilisé est un 2.5, 3.5 ???

Et donc, tu conserves ton HD d'origine ainsi que le Superdrive ?

J'aime bien l'idée !


----------



## Hedy69 (6 Mars 2011)

vaiko666 a dit:


> Super intéressant si les centres de support acceptent l'upgrade... Ca mériterait même un topic dédié
> 
> Petite question s'agissant du SSD pour Hedy69 : Le SSD utilisé est un 2.5, 3.5 ???
> 
> ...



Il s'agit bien d'un ssd 2,5" et pour ma part j ai fait intaller un vertex 2 160 go...
Le SSD a bien été installé en plus du HDD d'origine et le superdrive est conservé (idem pour la garantie) 

Le seul point noir dans l'histoire c'est le cout... Mais je préfères de loin cette solution car comme déjà évoqué précédemment, je ne voulais absolument pas perdre ma garantie (d'autant plus que je compte me prendre un apple care) et encore moins me passer de mon superdrive ou HDD interne..


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h09 ----------




PtitNooby a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> 
> Habitant sur Lyon et souhaitant installé un SSD dans mon imac 27, je me permets de poster un petit message ici à l'attention de Hedy69.
> ...



L'installation de mon SSD a été effectuée au centre situé rue de la part dieu a Lyon 3ème (je ne sais pas si je peux mettre le nom sur le Forum ????) 
Mais tu trouveras sans peine les coordonnées ainsi que la liste de tous les centres apple de la region Lyonnaise sur le site d'apple.
Je te conseilles quand même d'en appeler plusieurs pour obtenir des devis car je pense que les tarifs sont différents en fonctions des centres.
Le délai est également plus ou moins long et c'etais ma priorité car je ne pouvais pas me priver de mon iMac plus de 3 jours :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Hesp (10 Mars 2011)

theikid a dit:


> tu as fait la modif toi même? C'est simple à faire? (au pire je remplace le 1 to par un ssd et je fou le 1 to dans un boitier externe en firewire..)



C'est la meilleure option, expérience perso qui parle (j'ai jiclé mon superdrive et ma garanti du coup).


----------



## atari.fr (1 Août 2011)

bonjour

qui pourrait me donner un lien pour acheter les rails et cable pour le montage d'un ssd dans un iMac 27 ?

est ce les mêmes sur un iMac 27 et 21 ?

même question pour les câbles sata et alim 

merci

un lien intéressant:
http://www.twam.info/hardware/apple/installing-additional-ssd-in-mid-2010-27-imac*

http://blog.chargedpc.com/2011/05/2011-imac-ssd-install-guide.html

pour ajouter un ssd en plus du disk dur et du lecteur de cd il faut au moins un iMac late 2010 (ceux avant n'ont pas les connecteurs data et alim supplémentaires )


----------



## atari.fr (1 Août 2011)

le wall pressure pour les mac late 2010 a la référence 922 9485
et pour les Mac 2011: 922 9857


----------



## nass9500 (2 Août 2011)

atari.fr je souhaite moi aussi faire la même manip que toi sur mon imac  27p 2011 auquel je souhaite ajouté un Vertex 3 128go (il n'y a pas de problème de ventilo qui s'emballe avec ce ssd).
On pourrais ce donner un coup de main .

De mon coté j'ai du mal à comprendre et trouver les câbles nécessaire au raccordement du ssd sur le deuxième port sata.

sur un macbid.... une personne m'a dit que je n'avais besoin que de ce câble ?
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260803894476&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_920

et 'ai compris que le ssd est à scotcher derrière le superdrive.


----------



## atari.fr (2 Août 2011)

effectivement un slimline vers classique
 ce cable comporte le data & power
mais un autre post indique qu'il faut utilise un cable y power (doubleur d'alim)
 j'essaie d'eclaircir....

la marque du ssd que tu indiques est très réputée !
 j'ai aussi ou que les vengions semballaient sur des ssd je ne comprends pas pourquoi car c'est un truc qui reste froid...
oui j'ai vu des montages avec collage derrière le lecteur cd mais ça fait un peu bricolage et de toute façon une fois tout démonter autant faire propre et utiliser les pièces d'origine comme le berceau !


----------



## nass9500 (2 Août 2011)

Le problème du berceau c'est qu'il n'est pas présent dans les nouveaux Imac (sauf si tu achète la version avec ssd).


----------



## atari.fr (2 Août 2011)

il me semble que pour les iMac late 2010 et 2011 il est  nécessaire d'acheter le berceau car cest une entretoise plastique qui est en place si l'option ssd n'a pas été prise


----------



## nass9500 (2 Août 2011)

une installation avec du scotch comme sur le tuto devrait suffire :
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/06/03/de-bonnes-nouvelles-pour-les-imac-2011


----------



## coolworm (24 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis nouveau sur le forum et je souhaiterais avoir vos éclaircissements avant de me lancer dans le montage d'un ssd dans mon imac 27" 'mid 2010 (i7 2,93ghz).

J'ai parcouru beaucoup de forums/sites en anglais et en français mais il me reste quelques interrogations que je regroupe ici.

*1ère option : L'optical bay*.
Elle semble la plus simple à mettre en place mais on perd le lecteur superdrive.

Questions : 
 Quelle bay me conseillerez vous d'acheter ? car j'ai vu beaucoup de modèles en ligne. 
 Peut-on le faire sur un site français ?
 Qu'en est-il du problème de ventilateurs relatait ici et là ?
 Enfin, le superdrive vous a t-il manquait depuis l'ablation  ?
*

2ème option : le ssd + hdd + superdrive.*
Cette solution semble assez complexe à mettre en place mais pas insurmontable (merci aux différents témoignages en ligne et tutos).
Cependant, je suis perdu entre tous les câbles à acheter, chacun proposant son lien vers des sites anglophones d'achat ou ebay.

Questions :
 Puis-je, comme dit au dessus, ne prendre que le cable qui fait à la fois le power et le data ? certains disent qu'il faut acheter 2 câbles. (Power splitter et data 270°)
 Quelle est d'ailleurs la différence entre le sata "angle droit" et "270°" (angle gauche ?) sont-ils compatibles tous les deux ?
 Qu'en est-il du sensor thermique ? parfois on en parle parfois non...
 Sinon où puis-je acheter l'ensemble des câbles dont j'ai besoin (un site marchand unique) ?
 Le 922-9485 Pressure Wall Optical/SSD/MXM 27inch iMac Mid 2010 est-il indispensable ?
 Comment le fixe t-on ? car les vis ne semblent pas fournies.
 Où se trouve le connecteur sata libre sur la carte mère exactement ? je ne le vois jamais sur les photos.


Ca fait beaucoup de questions car j'avoue être un peu flippé avant de le démonter, mais vous m'avez donné envie de passer au ssd. 
D'ailleurs je pense me prendre soit un crucial M4 256go (350 euros), soit un C300 256go (280 à 350 euros). 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide , j'ai vraiment envie de me lancer !!!!


----------



## degasquet (25 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Heureux possesseur d'un IMAC 27" acheté  en mars 2011 (Core I5 - 3,6 Ghtz - 1 TO de DD), et je n'ai pas choisi  le SSD lors de ma commande.
Plus je lis les retours d'expérience sur  la qualité des SSD, j'ai trouvé sur le net un "KIT" afin d'avoir la  possibilité d'avoir un ancrage solide sous le lecteur optique du MAC, en  le conservant, afin d'installer le SSD :

*http://www.yourmacstore.com/internal-ssd-installation-kit-for-imac-27-mid-2011/*

Je  souhaitais savoir si comme il est indiqué (voir la photo en lien dans  la page du site), sur un Imac 27" de mars 2011, les 3 points de fixation  existent pour le montage du berceau pour SSD, et si je dispose sur la  carte mère d'un point de liaison SATA pour le brancher en plus du DD et  du lecteur optique.

Si certains d'entre-vous ont ouvert leur IMAC  à partir de mars 2011, avez-vous remarqué sous le lecteur optique de  DVD les 3 points de fixation pour SSD

A vous lire
Très cordialement


----------

